# SE Alaska Bear



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I got talked into going on a trip in SE AK this Sept for some silvers and can buy a tag OTC for black bear. I have been trying to educate myself on a few things. And I am having some trouble understanding what the procedures are if I harvest a bear. Specifically I hear about having a bear "sealed" I'm guessing this is some kind of check out by the AK DWR. Do I have it correct and is it difficult to obtain or a long process ect?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

When are you going and where in SE Alaska? Sealing a bear hide is taking it to a designated "sealer" who may take some samples, but it is a way of reporting the harvest. It only takes a few minutes, but this should still be planned if you are running on a tight schedule. Here are a few links:

http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/regul ... s/bear.pdf

http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?ad ... ssue_id=39

As far as finding a "sealing officer" I can't find a list online. When I've hunted, I know the sealing officers in the area, but I'm sure that you could contact the Fish and Game in the area you plan on hunting and they can get you some information on who will seal bears in the area.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Yikes! I forgot I asked this.  

Thanks for the info SV.

We are going mid September and we take a bush plane out of Petersburg to an island. That's about all I know. But after reading up on the subject I'll probably pass on the bear and just enjoy some good Silver fishing.


----------

